# VQ35 swap/forced induction



## Ace99899 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, i am kind of stuck between a rock and a hard place here. I dont know if i want to turbo my 02 b15sentra spec v, or if i want to do the VQ35DE motor swap. From what i hear, the swap will make the car run a 12.9 at 105mph. Thats pretty good to me, but im looking at a 50 trim turbonetics kit that will give 100 extra hp at 8psi on stock internals. I don't plan on keeping stock internals but im not sure what i want. What do you all think, or which one would you all choose???

Ace


----------

